# Beware it is against the law



## Floyd D (Jan 19, 2004)

Dog shooter has to reimburse animal's owner

Manni





(Ottawa County, March 17, 2006, 12:03 p.m.) A man charged with shooting to death a neighbor's dog has been ordered to reimburse the animal's owner.

The incident took place in November 2005 in the 7700 block of 124th Avenue in Olive Township.

Police say Manni, a ten-month-old champion German Shepherd, got out of his yard and wandered over a neighbor's yard. He was shot dead by that resident, Christopher Streur.

Streur said the dog was threatening toward him and also bit his cat. Manni's owner, Jim McDonough, said otherwise.

Streur was charged with malicious destruction of property and McDonough was charged for not having a license for his pet.

Streur pleaded guilty and now has to pay McDonough more than $1,300.

If the reimbursement is paid, then the conviction will be dropped. If it is not, then Streur will be sentenced in May


----------



## Raf (Jan 23, 2006)

the cat probably deserved it. poor shepherd


----------



## mudflapimmc (Dec 19, 2005)

Raf said:


> the cat probably deserved it. poor shepherd


----------



## snaggs (Jul 20, 2005)

...........If your dog comes on my property and threathenes anyone on my property and appears as if the dog will do great harm to someone or any of my animals ie: bites....chases to do harm...and the dog does not respond to any calls to stop it.........BYE BYE DOG..... How the hell do I know that the dog is not rabid?????/......sorry but keep your dogs in line......:rant:


----------

